
Ask HN: Seeking collaboration on developing alternate economic system - xstartup
The present economic system makes us work damn too hard.
It&#x27;s not good for a majority of people.
I am working on developing an alternate economic system.
I own ad-tech company and don&#x27;t want to be remembered as eyeball dealer. Who is looking to collaborate? We can crowdfund the idea, purchase an island, and get volunteers who are ready to leave their country and move to our Island. We&#x27;ll iteratively develop a new economic system which will solve all the problems which limit current economic system.
======
tapiok
there is no need for an island purchase (or crowdfunding). A new economic
system is already partially here with over a billion people participating
(they create over a trillion USD/year in economic value). It is the volunteer
economy. It just needs couple of tweaks to end the bs we live in today.

